# Quick storm vid, Baltimore condo pushing/snow removal



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Heres a quick vid of some of the condos we do, we were trucking snow out of the court and this was cleaning up until the salt truck came to melt the ice sheet they were playing on.

Not sure how to embed video so here is a link:


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

